# Ohne "/" in der URL geht nix ?!



## Azrael (2. April 2003)

Habe einen Webserver mit Suse 8.1 und Apache 1.3 am laufen.

Problem:

Wenn ich am ende der URL den "/" weglasse wird nicht in den entsprechenden Unterordner weitergelinkt.
z.B.:
http://www.atlas.orgdns.org/7th/   <== geht
http://www.atlas.orgdns.org/7th    <== geht nicht

Habe das bereits auf anderen (linux) Webservern probiert... da macht das keine probleme.

Ne Idee woran das liegen kann ?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. April 2003)

Kurze Gegenfrage eines Laien ...

Woran erkennt das Betriebssystem (bzw. der Apache), ob mit 7th eine Datei oder ein Verzeichnis gemeint ist? Erst mit dem abschliessenden / wirds eindeutig, oder?

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Sinac (2. April 2003)

Ich denke mal das ist ne Einstellung von Apache
(wenn auch eine sehr dumme) schonmal bei
Google geschaut? Haste an der http.conf was geändert?
Apache läuft ja meist schon ohne Anderungen...

@lightbox
Dateien haben eine Endung, oder?


----------



## Christoph (2. April 2003)

Wenn wir schon bei lustigen Webserver/DNS Einträgen sind ;D
http://www.coop/


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *@lightbox
> Dateien haben eine Endung, oder? *



Nicht zwangsläufig. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Sinac (2. April 2003)

schon klar, aber du wirst keine HTML Seite ohne Endung auf
deine Server legen, oder?


----------



## Sebastianus (3. April 2003)

Zu den witzigen Domains oben: http://www.de/ geht auch! Handelt sich hal tum die Domain "www" der TOp-Level-Domain ".coop" - wusste zwar nicht, das es sowas auch gibt, aber scheint es ja wohl!


----------



## Azrael (3. April 2003)

Also ich habe an den apache cfgs nichts verändert. Müsste alles standart drinn sein


----------



## caraoge (4. Juli 2003)

Bei Windows gibt es auch Dateien die keine Endungen besitzen. Je Server OS und Apache Konfiguration wird keine Endung als ordner oder Datei ausgegeben.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Juli 2003)

Das kommt irgendwie in der Config auf den Servernamen an.
Zumindest hab ich damit mal meine Probleme gelöst.
Wenn als ServerName der Name drinsteht, dann geht's auch ohne "/" hintendran, da Apache den dann automatisch hinzufügt.


----------

